
Ask HN: Do you feel a need to save good engineering content? - kanishkdudeja
Since the past few months, I&#x27;ve felt a need to save good engineering content I&#x27;ve come across the web. So that I&#x27;m able to come back to it later easily if required. Do you also feel a similar need?<p>If yes, how do you do it? What sort of tools do you use for this? EverNote Web Clipper?
======
abhirag
I use pinboard archival account --
[https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/)

------
Morgangeek
I send them to my kindle. Also I tend to save all links to interesting
articles in a github repo, kind of awesome list, for the sake of collecting
and archiving them for later reference.

~~~
kanishkdudeja
Thanks for replying. Don't you also feel like saving the whole web page as
well, in case the link gets broken in future?

